# Hmm eure Meinung ist mir wichtig !



## PhoenixEN (3. April 2005)

Hallo User von Tutorials.de,

ich hab mir mal die Arbeit gemacht und n Auto modelliert. Anfangs war es ein Golf 3, dieser war eigentlich nur für ein Projekt in der Schule gedacht. Irgendwie hab ich dann spaß darab gefunden das Auto ein bissel weiter auszubauen und zu verfeinern. Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir euren Kommentar schreiben könntet. 

PS.: Ich weiß er ist noch zu Kantig... aber gibt leichte Probs. das jetzt noch aus der Welt zu schaffen 

P.S.s: wenn ich das auto verkaufen wollen würde, was schätzt ihr wieviel ich nehmen könnte?
 und wenns interessenten gibt... einfach melden!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. April 2005)

JA nett schlecht, nur kaufen würd ich mir son Teil nicht  . Die Ecken müßtest du eigentlich mit nem Meshsmooth Modifikator rausbekommen.


----------



## PhoenixEN (3. April 2005)

hmmm wo finde ich den denn ?


----------



## bocadillochef (3. April 2005)

Hallo,
 tut mir leid, aber bis du das ganze verkaufen kannst, musst du noch einiges verändern.
 Schau dir mal diesen Thread an, der Typ macht das auch nur hobbymässig: http://www.gfx-designer.net/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=23979&sid=
 Wenn du sowas zusammenbringst kannst du nochmal wegen verkaufen schaun.


----------



## PhoenixEN (3. April 2005)

ja ok kommt drauf an für welchen preis man das verkaufen will... ich dachte so an 20€ oder so... mehr nett !

aber wo finde ich denn den  Meshsmooth Modifikator ?


----------



## devilrga (3. April 2005)

Hi,
mit Spiegelungen würde der Wagen noch besser aussehen. 
Und... schwebende Kopfstützen ^^.

Mfg


----------



## PhoenixEN (3. April 2005)

also ne spiegelung is da schon längst drin... halt nur keine von einer hdri textur..


----------



## SilentWarrior (3. April 2005)

Ich dachte, tutorials.de wäre kein Showroom?


----------



## Da Hacker (3. April 2005)

Hallo.

@SilentWarrior: Die einzelnen 3D-Foren sind nicht als Showroom gedacht. Aber wenn man, wie PhoenixEN eine Meinung zum Modell möchte und auch Antworten auf eine Frage, dann geht das schon in Ordnung - dafür gibt es hier die Creative Lounge.

@PhoenixEN: Ich denke dieser Meshsmooth Modifikator, den DirtyWorld erwähnt hat, ist für dich unauffindbar, weil du wahrscheinlich nicht das gleiche 3D-Programm wie er benutzt. Ich kann mich ganz dunkel errinnern, dass dieses Tool, bei 3D Studio Max dabei war. Aber möglicherweise benutzt du ein besseres Programm. Cinema 4D zum Beispiel. Bei diesem müsste man wissen, mit welcher Modellingart du vorgegangen bist. Aber ich möchte jetzt keine Modellingtipps geben, dies ist ja nicht Gegenstand dieser Frage.

Also meiner Meinung nach sind 20 $ vollkommen okay. Es gibt bestimmt irgendwo in dieser weiten Welt jemanden, der sich nicht die Arbeit machen möchte ein Auto zu modellieren und lieber bei deinem zuschlägt.

Ciao:
Da' Hacker


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. April 2005)

Die Creative Lounge ist  *definitiv* entgegen einiger anderslautender, bzw. -auslegender Meinungen KEIN Showroom.

Der Beitrag des Poststarters zielt nicht offensichtlich auf eine Fragestellung ist also eine "Show" - somit geschlossen und der User aufgefordert sich die Regeln einmal durchzulesen.


----------

